
I’m hanging out at Schönefeld Airport waiting for the flight back from CCC - dredmorbius
https://twitter.com/jifa/status/1218572371327705089
======
dredmorbius
Threadreader:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1218572371327705089.html?...](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1218572371327705089.html?refreshed=yes)

------
tastroder
I'd expect something more thorough than "must be surveillance that would be
illegal in the country I'm in" from a Cellebrite employee. Their follow up
tweets seems to attribute this to some glitch though, the rest of that thread
reads like unsubstantiated tinfoil material.

~~~
dredmorbius
Transmission glitches would be exceedingly unlikely to record and play back
several minutes of call audio.

Call-stretchng fraud is proposed, though ... not _entirely_ convincing?
[https://www.sigos.com/success-stories/success-story-
intercon...](https://www.sigos.com/success-stories/success-story-interconnect-
fraud-call-stretching-detection/)

Whatever the cause, a very likely deliberate long-duration (e.g., not
subsecond buffering) recording is made and kept.

